# fat burners



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi

Dont know what my bodyfat percentage is as I take skinfold measurements from 7 places and have a total measurement of 80mm. This is down from 156mm so ive done pretty well.

As a word of warning to other dieters, less is not better. I fell into the trap of whilst i was losing weight i started cutting carbs and calories to keep losing weight. What happened was that my body seemed to grind to a halt, i became constipated and tired all the time! I then started to eat more, and the weight began to drop off again.

During this time, I have tried Chitosan, thermogenic fat burners, chromium and ECA and found that they did nothing! I am currently trying Choline and Inositol as reccommended in Franco Columbo's The bodybuilders nutrition book.

I have also found that using dianabol has allowed me to cheat more and take in extra calories without gaining any excess fat. I am due to finish them soon and concentrate on dropping my bodyfat again. Does anyone have any suggestions of good supplements for dieting that I havn't used.

My diet consists of 200g protein, 150 - 200g carbs and low fat eaten in 5 small meals.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

san nutrition do T3. i dont know how good it is but there are some opinions about it on a post in suppliments

good luck. let me know how you get on because i will be trying to do the same thing soon(cut fat that is)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you are cycling then I would not diet. Make the most of your gains while on the gear and diet after. I would still lift heavy for about a month and then diet down to get where you want. The problem is when you diet you lose fat. Hey this is good but you also lose muscle and this is bad. Make the most out of your gains and lose the fat later with just a little muscle. I would not lose more than a pound or two a week any more is water and muscle. NOT GOOD!!!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

what excercises are good fat burners, i cycle a lot to the gym and was wondering if this going to make me lose muscle, i have lost fat on my tummy which is good

i feel good but i am worried this will make me lose muscle as well which i don't want to do at all

hackskii ur opinion on this maybe mate?

thanks guys


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cycling is not bad especially if you push yourself. If you want to be a power lifter then I would recommend not cycling. I used to cycle and had fun doing it. It is a way of you getting into yourself while riding and not worrying about BS stuff. If you cycle, you can get good legs from that with a certain technique. More on that later.

You are ok with cycling and dont let anyone tell you diffrent. 

Circuit training is a way of burning fat while lifting. You would do lets say a set of back then a set of legs then a set of arms then a set of shoulders and by the time you are all through you have done your whole body.

This kindof training does two things, one incourperates cardio in a resistance training regimin and resistance training. While you can burn fat and build muscle at the same time this is a compromise. If you want to build size then stick with the basic compound exercises. If you want to burn fat then do cardio after your weights. Resistance training burns fat while you rebuild your muscle. Cardio is good for the heart. This might compromise the muscle some but the benifits of the heart might outweigh the muscle in this case.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

why should u not cycle if you want to be a powerlifter?

yuosee i cycle to the gym, this also worries me because i have been told over 15 mins of CV can cancel out a training session, but this is the way i get to the gym,

also i cycle alot to try and lose some of the fat i eat because i eat lots and some of it is fat that i can;t help eating, like chicken breast in breadcrumbs etc

so i burn off the fat i make by cycling,

what way is it you get good legs then? what technique?

i just heard that when u excercise, the first thing that burns is muscle then the fat

and i really don't want this,

thanks hackskii!


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

If you want to burn fat you have to do something that keeps your heart rate up at a steady rate (say 60-70% max) for a sustained period of time (30-40 mins). Don't do to long in one session though as you don't want to go catabolic and start breaking down muscle for energy.

When I want to cut fat I get up and do half an hour on my stationary bike before breakfast five days a week.

I like to do my cardio and weight training sesions seperaty to save my energy so I can lift more but 15 mins of cv can not cancel out a training session. If you want to do them together do just a warm up first (your ride to the gym), then your weight, then your main cardio after.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good advice by T

I would take a easy ride to the gym and call that a warm up then workout then push it on the way home and call that your cardio. If the weights are done first then the cardio can be cut down afterwards to burn the fat. It takes like 40 minutes to dip into the fat burning stage of cardio.

Building the legs on the bike is easy. Either pull a higher gear with a lower cadence or do hills.

You can also do sprints. Get warmed up then for about a minute to two hammer as fast and hard as you can pulling the highest gear at about a 90 cadence, push to your max and hold it there for a little while. Then let yourself recouperate then hammer it again. Sprints are good for the legs but not good for burning the fat. Cardio which is not to failure would be your best bet for burning fat and this should be done on a day by itslef or after the weights.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

so i have to cycle for about 40 minutes at just about 60-70% then i am dipping into a fat burn?

thanks for advice guys!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes but the thing about weights is if you lift first that can count twards the 40 minutes.

Check this out for your cardio. Just put in your age and resting heartrate and it will calculate.

Are you working within your target heart rate zone? Your target heart rate zone (training zone) is the range between 60% and 80% of your maximum heart rate. Working within this zone gives you the maximum health and fat-burning benefits from your cardiovascular activity

Training Heart Rate Calculator

http://www.healthchecksystems.com/heart.asp


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

The 60-70% MHR theory is the most long accepted idea on fat burning. However, a lot of people now believe that shorter more intense cardio is better - in the form of interval training. Bill Phillips and Clarence Bass are two pioneers of this kind of training. I myself actually use BP's body for life cardio program and I've found it much superior and more time efficient. I do 20 mins of interval training on a treadmill. It works like this:

if intensity is measured on a scale of 1-10, perform a minute at each of the following intensities:

5,5,6,7,8,9,6,7,8,9,6,7,8,9,6,7,8,9,10,5

The more sessions you do the more you increase the speed at which you run, step, cycle, row etc... If you want to read more on it, click here - http://www.bodyforlife.com/cardio.shtm

I believe it is definitely the most effective way of doing cardio.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice Silentbob as always. I have been doing the tread mill now for 5 months and I have lost 20 pounds off of my body and kept all my strength. I only do it for 20 minutes but intense. The trainers at the gym say that you dont start to burn fat untill 21 minutes of cardio. Everyone said I was doing it wrong. I just feel that when you see sprinters they have muscle and still look good. I have always said intensity is key. How could I be doing it wrong with the results that I have gotten. Also who is the better athlete, the guy that walks on the treadmill for an hour or the guy that can damn near sprint for 20 minutes.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

In the past, whenever ive wanted to cut down on the fat i just do some road work, first thing in the morning. Wake up at 6, and have a 3 & a half mile jog. I do this 3 times a week on an empty stomach and the fat falls off.

Since then ive read numerous debates on the pros and cons of cardio. When I get to my next cutting up stage, i think i`ll try HIIT sessions on my exercise bike and see how I get on with that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well you are doing it correct. First thing in the morning. Actually they find that coffee before you run is also a good thing. But the key is first thing in the morning. Plus it sets the body up to not be so lazy.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

ur bodyfat percentage depends on how hard u pinch urself on different places doesn't it..


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

your bodyfat depends on how much bodyfat you have. 

as long as the person who is taking your b/f measurements with the calipers knows what they are doing, the results will be accurate


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

the best body fat tests are the ones they put you in the water tank to measure it...

someone said 60-70% heartrate...i would go a bit higher and say 80%...maintaining 80% for around 30 minutes doing something with your legs since thats the biggest muscle group......basicly arobic excercise...and by arobic you dont have to have tights on and dance on a stair master...

their is also a really good machine called pre-core which i like...i feel that better then on a treadmill or a bike........besides that you can try swimming...where i train in miami they have one of those mini pools that sets a current against your body and they hook a breathing aparatis up for you...great workout and you can check your oxygen intake....

fat burners are ok but watch out with them..alot of people dont like the side effects of them...i think its better to start with a weaker one before you take the more powerful ones...and by more powerful i dont mean clen, i'm talking about even things like ephedra........if it can kill a 350lb footballer(american) it can kill any of us.....thermacore-CRT is pretty good to start...

fat burners are more dangerous then steroids...remember that

besides that its all about diet...and knowing your calories....

1g of carbs = 4 cal

1g protien = 4cal

1g fat = 9cal

3500 cals = 1 lb. body weight...

also you need some carbs in order to burn the fat...think of it like this....the fat is a big log in your fire place, and the carbs are the fuel you need in order to get that log burning...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I totally agree with that. I posted a glysimic index in the articles section and here is the link.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1412&forumid=22

Some carbs are better than others. If the carbs have allot of fiber then they are hard to break down. Celery, strawberries, cucumbers. These actually count as zero. If you keep the glysimic number to the lower side like 50 and under you will loose weight. For the hard to gain guys keep the number higher. Diet is very simple. Implimenting it is the hard part.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

just read that post...very useful info..printed out that list so i can stick it on the fridge..

thanks winger


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thank-you. Carbs are key. I like the book Enter the Zone by Berry Sears. If you read that book you can teach diet. I was thinking about getting it.  Just kidding. I read it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *besides that its all about diet...and knowing your calories....*
> 
> ...


Sorry for the correction:

1g of carbs = 4 calories

1g of protein = 4 calories

1g of fat = 9 calories

1g of alcohol = 7 calories


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for the correction hackskii......just went over some notes from school and youre 100% right.....i got confused with something else i learned years back in the rush of all my late night typing....

thanks for including the alchohol cals...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I should know the alcohol cals


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *Sorry for the correction:*
> 
> ...


You forgot this one.

1g of speed = -300 calories


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

what about 20mg of viagra=hacksii and wingers best friend?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *what about 20mg of viagra=hacksii and wingers best friend? *


Correction again: Viagra cums in 50mgs. & 100mgs. Tabs.

But I cant take the 100 it raises the ol blood pressure to high.

50mgs. do all the damage I need to do

Cheers:cool:

Take that stuff on a test cycle and see if you have any prisoners. W W


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

shows how much i know about that old man stuff...but i could of swore it came in 20 mg???? even if it did though im sure you would still need the 50's......

and i take no prisoners....even if its nasty, thast what the pillow is made for you know??? paper of plastic baby


----------

